# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Hartaanval door te stoppen - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Hartaanval door te stoppen*
*Stentor -** 23 minuten geleden*
7 DECEMBER 2006 - UTRECHT - Elk jaar belanden drie- tot vierhonderd Nederlanders onnodig in het ziekenhuis na een hartaanval, doordat ze te vroeg zijn gestopt met hun cholesterolverlagers. Dat stelt het onafhankelijke *...* 
&#39;Onnodig risico hartaanval door beleid overheid&#39; Trouw
Onnodig risico op hartaanvallen Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 9 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

